
Show HN: Find uni labs doing significant work in any topic - asudhakar11
http://192.241.253.199/dojobs?mode=json&center=&summary=dna%20computer
======
asudhakar11
Reddit AMA by Columbia CS prof on 3/6 at 10.30a PST on DNA computers. The link
shows you who else has done work in the topic (needs better UI!). What do you
think?

~~~
EricSun
Cool! How do you collect this info? Wouldn't it be hard to know these projects
that uni labs are doing?

~~~
asudhakar11
@ericsun, sure, I use a combination of W2v and Wikipedia for the concepts. I
then query a repository that I assemble (funding, papers and patent data).

------
asudhakar11
oops, looks like I linked to a test URL: here's a more reliable one!
[http://159.203.189.96/dojobs?mode=json&center=&summary=dna%2...](http://159.203.189.96/dojobs?mode=json&center=&summary=dna%20computer)

------
FrankLee2
Hey, I would like to know these things too! It would be helpful for my future
researches as well.

~~~
asudhakar11
@franklee2, sure. just change the text after the = sign. It needs some work,
but you'll get an overall idea of who's doing significant work in the topic!
It's a summary of funding, papers and patent data.

------
chinjoshi
How reliable is this encoded data, can everything be retrieved accurately ?

~~~
asudhakar11
Valid question @chinjoshi. Our funding data's pulled from sources like the
NSF. These account for 90% of the $60bn of annual research spend in the US.
Our patent data is pulled directly from the USPTO. And our papers published
data is pulled form technical publishers like Elsevier. What gets missed out
is private funding which accounts for <$5bn of the $60bn.

------
fasicle
Great idea, any timescale on bringing this to unis outside the US?

~~~
asudhakar11
Thanks @fasicle. That's a great idea and I'll work on it asap. Some
limitations will be English speaking countries (my own limitation!) and data
availability, but I'll look into it.

------
Vikrampatel
This is awesome. Where are you pulling this data from?

~~~
asudhakar11
thanks @vikrampatel. Pulling the data from a few places. The concept graphs
are w2v and Wikipedia. The funding data is from sources like the NSF (I
capture 90% of the $60bn of annual public funded research). Papers are from
sources like Elsevier. Patents are from the USPTO. I'd love to pull in the 4th
innovation leg, startups, but Angel and Crunchbase are pretty tight with that
info.

------
kyunbit
This is really helpful

~~~
asudhakar11
Thanks @kyunbit! I'll point you to a cleaned up front end soon :)

